# The Antithesis



## AV1611 (Aug 7, 2007)

The Christian is called to live an antithetical life and I hope these are helpful:

Antithesis, Synthesis and Dualism
The Christian and Culture
The Christian and the Film Arts 
The Christian and Entertainment 
The Evil of Drama (An Evaluation of Drama)


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks for the link brother.


----------

